# God is in control



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I was just wondering if there is anyone else who is taking the same road as DH and I...

We're both Christians, and we know the Lord opens and closes the womb. We know that our plans may not be His plans, and so we're open to however many children we may be blessed with. We were TTC for 1.5 years before we got pregnant with our DD (8 mos), and we lost 2 babies during that time. During my pregnancy with our DD, we were both convicted about using BC (even through NFP) and decided that from now on, we are choosing not to TTC NOR will we TTA.

I AM charting, have been since 1 month PP, but it's not for TTC or TTA purposes (doesn't really matter anyway, I'm not O'ing yet...even though I've had AF twice). I'm really just doing it for future reference about how my body works post-partum. But we won't use my charts to time intercourse or anything. Of course this isn't set in stone- if we feel that God is leading us to TTA for a short time or actively TTC, then things can change. But for now, this is the way it's going to be.

It's a choice we're happy about and excited to see what the Lord will do in our lives. We would both LOVE big, close families (DH is from one), but we're also okay if our DD is our only one. I can't help but *hope* I'll get pregnant soon, but it's also such a peaceful feeling knowing we're open to any possibility.

So is there anyone else who's decided to do the same thing??


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I will say this. Losing Alexis has taught me ALOT of things. Just as you said, God plans may not be ours. And even still, I trust him. As far as I am concerned you can try, try and still try...whatever He wants , it will happen. So we're kinda on that road, however we are ttc. Does that makes sense? LOL?


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

have you checked out the quiverful mamas and papas tribe? you will be surprised at how many christian mamas (and papas) there are around here who believe just as do!! (i'm one of 'em







)


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momz3* 
I will say this. Losing Alexis has taught me ALOT of things. Just as you said, God plans may not be ours. And even still, I trust him. As far as I am concerned you can try, try and still try...whatever He wants , it will happen. So we're kinda on that road.....


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

I sorta was! For a very short time...







Me and dh were charting and trying to avoid, but we both had a baby on our minds for awhile. One day coming home from work I just thought, why are we avoiding a baby? I talked to dh that night, and we decided right then to throw the chart out the window. We were inbetween with what we wanted to do, so we said that God would give us a baby when we were ready. A few weeks later, here I am about 4 weeks pregnant. It was so exciting to come to that conclusion. We could be carefree, and still know that everything that happens is "Right" for us.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amnda527* 
I sorta was! For a very short time...







Me and dh were charting and trying to avoid, but we both had a baby on our minds for awhile. One day coming home from work I just thought, why are we avoiding a baby? I talked to dh that night, and we decided right then to throw the chart out the window. We were inbetween with what we wanted to do, so we said that God would give us a baby when we were ready. A few weeks later, here I am about 4 weeks pregnant. It was so exciting to come to that conclusion. We could be carefree, and still know that everything that happens is "Right" for us.










Awwww...gives me so much hope.







:


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Wanna take a look?









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=546458

I'm wondering if the Lord has made a decision...


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed2bamommie* 
Wanna take a look?









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=546458

I'm wondering if the Lord has made a decision...










crossing my fingers for you!!!







:







:







:


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

momz3 there is always hope! I hope everything goes well for you blessed!!


----------



## Kristeremy (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momz3* 
I will say this. Losing Alexis has taught me ALOT of things. Just as you said, God plans may not be ours. And even still, I trust him. As far as I am concerned you can try, try and still try...whatever He wants , it will happen. So we're kinda on that road, however we are ttc. Does that makes sense? LOL?

That's kind of where we are, too. Trying to adjust to the thought of being a family of three, if that's what's planned for us.


----------



## bgb699 (Jun 2, 2006)

1babysMama~ We left it in God's hands too, and He blessed us this morning with a BFP!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

We gave up control to the Lord in the spring of 1998. We had four children at the time.

We had a baby girl in February of 2000, a baby boy in November of 2001 and another boy in November of 2003.

These two little boys turn 3 and 5 next month. They were tough this year, no doubt about it. So tough, that this summer I decided that I was done, done, done, done, and done. Clearly a bold thought on my part. How dare I trust my family size to the Lord and say that I was done!


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bgb699* 
1babysMama~ We left it in God's hands too, and He blessed us this morning with a BFP!


Congrats! That is such a blessing!!!

ustasmom, that is wonderful. I want a big family, but w/my history (uterine rupture) only 1 more pregnancy will be high risk enough.

Kristeremy, yeah...we are busy planning the kids CHristmas and enjoying DH before he deploys...so we're in the same boat lol. Trying to enjoy life and our family as is for now.

I still have hope...


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

We are also leaving things in Gods hands. We don't use birth control. We did try to time things right to get pregnant with dd, and it only took 4 months. We don't do anything, now. We are just waiting for when/if he thinks we should have another.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

We are Catholics and know a lot of people that leave it all up to God. Here's a little about how I see it. We don't use BC, NFP only. We wanted to start a family right away but didn't have our first til 3 yrs in. We were foster parents in the mean time. Had 3 in a row, and I MEAN in a row. Cool, great blessings, all had to be c/s's so that puts a little restriction. #3 had a serious heart defect that will require Open Heart Surgery, so for the first time we are TTA, I get HG while pregnant and don't want to take the chance of making things any harder during such a hard point in dd's life, since I have suddenly become super fertile. So there are extreme circumstances that can come up and you need to be able to change your ideals. I feel that using NFP only gives enough oppurtunity for God to work and if we REALLY should get pregnant right now we will. But under "normal" circumstances we would feel the same way.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

No, we are not, but I suppose that if we believed that God controls everything and God plans everything, then we would too. I mean, how could one not put it in God's hands if one believes that God controls everything and has a master plan or however you want to word it?
But then, how would a Christian of this bent speak to seat belts and car seats? I guess there probably are very few Christians who act without any caution fully trusting that God will make the ultimate decisions anyway.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed* 
But then, how would a Christian of this bent speak to seat belts and car seats? I guess there probably are very few Christians who act without any caution fully trusting that God will make the ultimate decisions anyway.

Well, this certainly isn't any type of religious debate, but like I said in my OP, I believe that God is in control of _opening and closing the womb._ Of course, I believe He has ultimate control over everything, but He also gives us a free will and common sense. But when it comes to TTC- creating life- I DO believe he has full and ultimate control.









It's great to see others who are taking this same approach!! Congratulations to those of you with recent BFP's and best wishes to those of you waiting for them!!! I guess DH and my personal journey taught us a lot, and so this is where we feel comfortable. And like I already said, of course we're willing to change our hearts on it IF we know that's what God is leading us to do. But for right now, we're taking the full on "be fruitful and multiply" stance.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Not trying to start a debate-I'm just trying to understand. I love being pregnant, giving birth, and my children. I have two. Every month I feel driven to have another, but I know it is not in my current families best interest. Emotionally, Finacially, physically. For all these reasons. So Even though every month I have the strong urge to have another, I don't. I feel it would be irresponsible of me to do so and put my current children in a way less then ideal living enviriment.
If I were to just throw out my BC I'd probably have 14 kids, dh and I are super fertile. I would be miserable. I guess my question is, in someone in a position such as mine wouldn't it be a negative choice to keep having babies I couldn't support?
Again trying not to start a debate but, I really want to understand this line of thought-truly.


----------



## BumbleBena (Mar 18, 2005)

DH approached me a few weeks ago about feeling led to become a quiverfull family. There are lots of families in our church with many children, and he has always wanted a large family. He remembers being an "only-lonely" child.









In response to the PP's question, I believe the Lord gave us free will regarding everything, including childbearing. John and I used NFP and BC for a while, and we just felt a leading to stop so we could have children. Part of it is a faith walk for us- we've seen a family of eight live on less income than we have, and they certainly live simply- but they do have enough to eat, a roof over their heads, and clothes on their backs. DH and I are minimalists, so we pretty much have the attitude of, "what more could you want?" That's our position, anyway.









We're hoping to have a large family, but it's not for us to decide, whether we use BC or not, right?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

We are leaving our fertility totally in God's hands!


----------



## Catholic Mama (Nov 7, 2006)

So are we! DH and I are traditional Roman Catholics and I wish I was pregnant already. I am trying to eat enough that I would be able to hopefully keep an unborn baby alive, because our 13-month-old still nurses almost as much as when she was 4 months old. We know people who had 15 children, though they bottle-fed so it would be much harder for us to do that; after Catherine I was infertile for at least nine months. A friend about my age already has three. I really miss being pregnant, although I remember hating it...the time is so short compared to all the time we get with the baby!


----------



## Christantia (Nov 8, 2006)

dh and I ask ourselves, who are we to refuse the Blessings of God? DH believes, also, that using birthcontrol would liken me to a 'jezzebel' as the marital act would be one of lust, desiring the means without the ends.


----------

